# should I trade in my 2nd gen G22?



## Ang Rita (Feb 19, 2008)

for a semi-auto that will better fit my smallish hand...caliber and brand not as important as how comfortable the fit. I've considered single stackers and doubles with smaller frames. Any suggestions? The only ones I'm NOT considering are cut-down 1911's. Thanks. :smt024


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

By all means if the pistol don't fit you get rid of it and find one that does. Go to a shop or show and fingerprint evrything you think you might like. There will be one that stands out. Buy it and don't look back. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Ang Rita (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Baldy. I've got plenty of time before my tax return shows up, so I'm not sweating the time frame. Just need some input from the experts. Here's what I've been considering: 1) G19; 2) G36; 3) Sig 232; 4) Beretta 85 (sorry, Baldy); 5) Colt Govn't, and maybe a couple of revolvers like the new classic S&W 40 and 36. I've got to forget about analysis paralysis and actually get my hands on them to figure this out, but I realize there are few guys who've been there and can offer advice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you are going to pack this gun and are thinking about the S&W M-36 I got you covered. Here's my two carry revolvers. The blued one has Tyler-T-Grips on it and the nickeled one has a set of Hogue Mono Grips. They both are very accurate with in 25ft. I carry them in a Don Hume belt slider. Here's a pic.:smt023

:smt1099







:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ang Rita said:


> Just need some input from the experts. Here's what I've been considering:


Well, I'm not an expert, but here goes. :mrgreen:



> G19


Won't fit your hand much differently than the 22. Same basic frame, just a bit shorter.



> G36


Narrower and easier to reach the trigger than on a 22. Fairly heavy recoil, though.



> Sig 232


Small gun, comfortable to hold by small-handed shooters, but only comes in piddly .380 caliber and is really too big for its power level. Replacing a service handgun with an underpowered pistol that is too big for its power level seems like the wrong move.



> Beretta 85


See above comments about P232, which also apply in spades to the Beretta 85.



> Colt Gov't


Easy to shoot well, comfortable for small hands, but not as reliable as many modern pistols (like the Glock 22).



> maybe a couple of revolvers like the new classic S&W 40 and 36.


Nothing wrong with a good revolver. I'd look at medium frames rather than J-frame pocket revolvers, though.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have pretty small hands for a guy, and the XD fits my hand great. If you haven't already, maybe try to get your hands on one of those just to see.

-Jeff-


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Not even remotely an expert but...*

Have you looked at /held a Beretta PX4? I heard that the .40 shoots really smoothly. Or a Taurus Millennium? - I have one for eventual conceal carry when I am certified. I love it. - but the grip is kind of small for me and I have larger hands.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Let me ask. Is this going to be a carry gun?:smt017 Or just target/home defense?:smt017


----------



## Ang Rita (Feb 19, 2008)

First off, this would be a home defense gun. There were times when I wished I had packed regularly when I hiked, (like meeting a huge black bear sitting in the middle of the path), but there were always issues there, and besides, at 62, I rarely hike anymore. So home defense it is. Baldy, I was thinking of the Model 36 in the four inch barrel. Thanks, Mike, for your input and your service. Guess I'll scratch the G19, but I think the G36 and possibly the .380's have to stay in the mix. I think the Kahr T9 would fit my hand admirably, but not my budget, and the 1911 would be a strain in that regard, too. As would an HK2000. The PX4 and the XD don't appeal to me, although they are worthy. Back to analysis paralysis. Thanks, Guys.


----------

